# To buff or not to buff...waxed the snowblower today



## Joebklyn (Oct 1, 2017)

I read here that car wax helps by not letting snow cling to the insides of a snowblower. Since I have mine apart I waxed it yesterday. Now that the carrier has evaporated I'm thinking on just using it as is. No buffing. Does it make any difference is the question.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Operating a snow blower in the buff is not recommended or comfortable!


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

You are working hard for nothing. The snow, and the grit it carries, will rub any car wax right off. Try one of the new coatings. Do your car with it and save a little for your blower. It will preserve the outside, but I still use sprays on the chute & auger blades.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

waxing is a lot of work and buffing it is necessary to get the affects, The wax cleans the oxidation out of the paint and helps stop anything from sticking to it, If you look at dull unwaxed paint does it not look pourhouse? That will give sludge and salt something to hold onto as a nicely waxed finish is smooth and resists things from holding on and will keep it looking newer longer for sure.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I wax mine before the winter duty to keep it looking good and less sticking


----------



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

I spray my bucket, auger and chute with WD-40 every 2 or 3 use. It works for me, and i don't put a ton, i just try to have at least a layer everywhere. Easy enough !


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I've seen the term "new coatings" in both this thread and in the " http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/120169-fluid-film-sno-jet-silicone-etc.html " thread. Can anyone elaborate and/or specify as to what these "new coatings" might be?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Peter Venkman said:


> I spray my bucket, auger and chute with WD-40 every 2 or 3 use. It works for me, and i don't put a ton, i just try to have at least a layer everywhere. Easy enough !


I used to be a faithful WD 40 fan. Sprayed the bucket and chutes every storm. I have since changed to a teflon spray. I found that WD was killing the rubbers on the impellor kits. WD seems to be very negative on rubber.

Interesting discussion here: http://www.ybw.com/forums/showthread.php?53829-Does-WD40-eat-rubber


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WD40 is a solvent, not a lubricant.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I've found a fresh smooth coat of paint each summer works pretty good.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

From wd-40 website:

Myth: WD-40® Multi-Use Product is not really a lubricant.

Fact: While the “W-D” in WD-40® stands for Water Displacement, WD-40® Multi-Use Product is a unique, special blend of lubricants. The product’s formulation also contains anti-corrosion agents and ingredients for penetration, water displacement and soil removal.


I can assure you it works well for me. But i don’t have the rubber kit on the empeller.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

No idea how true this is, but I've heard some a few different sources that WD-40 as well as Armour-All, etc., can actually pull moisture out of some materials (rubber/plastic, polymers) that it gets applied to, at the chemical/microscopic level. So, while it may seemingly work well in the short-term, it actually can cause damage on certain surfaces over the long run, accelerating the "dry-rot" scenario.




Again - no idea how much fact or fiction is there.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you...



Dauntae said:


> waxing is a lot of work and buffing it is necessary to get the affects, The wax cleans the oxidation out of the paint and helps stop anything from sticking to it, If you look at dull unwaxed paint does it not look pourhouse? That will give sludge and salt something to hold onto as a nicely waxed finish is smooth and resists things from holding on and will keep it looking newer longer for sure.


----------

